# US and the social security



## xzabal (Oct 18, 2013)

I am a US citizen and a resident in Spain. Is it possible to obtain SS medical benefits?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xzabal said:


> I am a US citizen and a resident in Spain. Is it possible to obtain SS medical benefits?


Hi - I've moved your thread to the main discussion forum.

There are a few ways for a non-EU citizen to access state healthcare in Spain ( I guess that's what you mean?) 

1. By working either on contract or registered self-employed / autónomo
2. If you have been a legal registered resident for more than 12 months, in some comunidades you can 'buy in' to state healthcare via the _convenio especial.
_3. If you have been a legal registered & fiscal resident since before April 2012, you are entitled to free healthcare.

If none of those apply to you, you need private health insurance


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Xabi, as usual, is quite correct. We obtained ours via route 3 although sooner than I would like I can get it be being old and retired.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Another route is to be the dependant of a person who is entitled to a Form S1 as a pensioner of a EU country.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Another route is to be a dependant of a person who has a health card via whatever means. Such as our son.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Another route is to be a dependant of a person who has a health card via whatever means. Such as our son.


or be under 18, such as your son

because he's entitled to health care in his own right, regardless of your entitlement, or lack of, if that were the case


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

XZABAL, my understanding is that Medicare will not payout for medical services abroad, only under certain circumstances. What you can do is try to get a private Spanish health cover or qualify for the Spanish state coverage as xabiachia stated. Now concerning SS payments, that will continue to direct deposit into your banking account.
As I am too young to qualify for either, I am going on what I have read.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

US Medicare benefits only are usable within the US or in certain emergency situations within a limited number of miles from the border within either Canada or Mexico. They're good if you're back in the US for a visit. But other than that, no.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> or be under 18, such as your son
> 
> because he's entitled to health care in his own right, regardless of your entitlement, or lack of, if that were the case


What happens when ones children turn 19? If they are still in education (school or Uni) are they still covered I wonder?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> What happens when ones children turn 19? If they are still in education (school or Uni) are they still covered I wonder?


I used to wonder too - but all nationals & residents from before April 2012 are covered anyway, aren't they - so our kids are covered regardless (legally, anyway) 

I don't know about anyone who has arrived since then if they have no other cover by the time they are 18, either as dependents or in their own right - hadn't thought of that before. I doubt many of the new arrivals have, either


----------



## aferre (Nov 11, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> What happens when ones children turn 19? If they are still in education (school or Uni) are they still covered I wonder?


A "seguro escolar" must be paid with the enrollment (although the cost is symbolic, around 1 or 2€ per year).

This is possible until the year that the student turns 28 years old (for the whole year).

In fact, most youngs under 18 yo are covered by this schema (it's compulsory since the first enrollment in high school).

I cannot post the link as I just registered to answer this, but you can just google "School Insurance seg-social" to get more official information.

Regards.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

aferre said:


> A "seguro escolar" must be paid with the enrollment (although the cost is symbolic, around 1 or 2€ per year).
> 
> This is possible until the year that the student turns 28 years old (for the whole year).
> 
> ...


I think this only covers injuries & accidents that occur on school premises.
Seguridad Social:Información útil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think this only covers injuries & accidents that occur on school premises.
> Seguridad Social:Información útil


that's certainly how I've always understood it 

in the schools my girls have attended here, if you joined AMPA it was/is included i the AMPA payment, or you can pay it separately, & yes it's just a couple of euros


----------



## aferre (Nov 11, 2015)

School accidents are covered, but also "sickness" (including hospitalization and 70% of farmacy costs) and "family hardship" (finantial aid in case of bankruptcy or death of the family sustainer).

It is also possible to get an EHIC with this insurance.

I've had my own social security card based on this insurance and never seen any difference with my current card based on my work.


----------

